# Unboxing Petco 6.6 Bookshelf Tank



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

The bookshelf tank arrived this week and I thought it would be fun to show a few pics of the unboxing. I think that for 40 bucks it's a pretty complete little kit. I will tell you that for the painting I'm going to get a bunch of cloth gloves to use in handling it.

It arrives double boxed buy annoyingly without any packing material:

http://tinypic.com/r/29blmd3/6


But it seems undamaged. 

http://tinypic.com/r/2j5h1qp/6

Inside we find yet another box...good news!

http://tinypic.com/r/2s79jyg/6

And here is the tank. The plastic it's made of scratches if you look at the thing sideways so be very careful when you handle it. Inside are boxes holding the light fixture and the filter, which are also annoyingly free of any packing material, but there were no visible scratches from the boxes moving around.


http://tinypic.com/r/144j0l/6

Next, you pop the top rim off (a plus for you rimless fans...both top and bottom rims just pop right off) and remove the boxes for the filter and light fixture.

http://tinypic.com/r/zvpymg/6

Here are pictures of the filter and light unboxed. The tank comes with a plastic shield seen in the first pic that should increase the lifespan of the light fixture.

http://tinypic.com/r/16jjfl/6

http://tinypic.com/r/whia9t/6


That's it! Next I will be painting the back of the tank black. I will post that in another thread. Sorry about the links... the pics were annoyingly large when I linked them straight into the post.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

To get more interest in the thread, you may want to imbed the images.

Definitely a cool little tank. Nice that the bulb runs the entire length of the unit, as well.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> To get more interest in the thread, you may want to imbed the images.
> 
> Definitely a cool little tank. Nice that the bulb runs the entire length of the unit, as well.


I tried that and the stupid things were huge... I find it extremely annoying when I have to scroll side to side to view pics like that. I'll try shrinking them down before I save them next time...but I kinda suck at that...


----------



## Kelli (Jun 4, 2012)

I've had my eye on this tank for a little bit, I can't wait to see the progression of yours.
I like the textured background you posted in your other thread. Very cool to know the rims pop off.

~Kelli


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Y not buy from store? I think its 30 buck.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

This is one of my favorite tanks ever. The dimensions make it look like a mini 55 gallon.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

In.a.Box said:


> Y not buy from store? I think its 30 buck.


My store did not have them in stock. Even if they did, with my work hours it's faster to order sometimes! :fish:

They also don't have good substrate (I want black moonsand) so I might have to order that too. Look forward to more threads as I progress. My inspiration is the Iwagumi style tanks I've seen online. I'm hoping moss can duplicate that lush green carpet look in such a small tank. I figure that the betta will look totally Zen in that environment!


----------



## NeedMoreTanks! (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, been wanting that tank for a betta for looong time, have decided to order if not at store next time I am there. Thinking of mantel of fireplace with a padparasha colour betta if I can find one. Very interested in light and how/what it grows.

I understand wanting the black moon sand - the one I want is tahita moon i think? BUT if it is an acrilyc that scratches just by looking sideways at sand can be a nightmare, one of the things I wanted to see and touch in store so glad you mentioned it as sand may SCRATCH horribly after cleaning, vac moving things, and scraping algae etc. My second choice is Fluval stratum as that will not scratch, like it, not too bad about clouding if you are careful esp in first few months, good enough black. I put black epoxy gravel on top after planted to help keep settled and I like the look. 
Easy to scratch acrylic is a pain when it comes to algae removal too so plan the aq to keep algae to min. There are tanks I encourage algae growth on sides or in terraces but not with plastic or acrylic if I ever want it clear.
Also would not put craws in they will scratch it up.
looking forward to your experiences thanks!


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

Tahitian Moon Sand... that's the one! I hadn't thought of the substrate being a scratching problem, but now that you mention it, I bet those tiny little pieces of quartz would have a field day with the plastic tank. Looks like I have to find another substrate... maybe fine gravel over peat moss or sphagnum?


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

I have this tank and love it! My one gripe is that the sides have much less lighting than the rest of the tank, since the ballasts limit the space in the hood  Booo!

I got mine on sale and then on another sale... And paid under $40! It was a great deal. I have bettas so the filter is a godsend.

Cant wait to see pics of the set up if you have them.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since you want carpeting plants, why not consider a nutrient-rich substrate like ADA Aquasoil, Azoo Plant Grower Bed or one of the similar products on the market?



mannye said:


> Tahitian Moon Sand... that's the one! I hadn't thought of the substrate being a scratching problem, but now that you mention it, I bet those tiny little pieces of quartz would have a field day with the plastic tank. Looks like I have to find another substrate... maybe fine gravel over peat moss or sphagnum?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Myrr said:


> I have this tank and love it! My one gripe is that the sides have much less lighting than the rest of the tank, since the ballasts limit the space in the hood  Booo!
> 
> I got mine on sale and then on another sale... And paid under $40! It was a great deal. I have bettas so the filter is a godsend.
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of the set up if you have them.


I agree with the lights, here's my fix for that (got the idea from here)










I recently rescaped due to neglect on my watch but hopefully on the mend roud:


----------



## Aben314 (Feb 14, 2012)

tiggity said:


> I agree with the lights, here's my fix for that (got the idea from here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the binder clips but I'm totally missing how those lights are held up. Looks like magic to me :icon_lol:
Have you modified the reflectors on the clamp lights at all? What wattage are you running? I have the same clamp lights over a 10 gallon.

Do you have any thing between the lights and the water?


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Aben314 said:


> I see the binder clips but I'm totally missing how those lights are held up. Looks like magic to me :icon_lol:
> Have you modified the reflectors on the clamp lights at all? What wattage are you running? I have the same clamp lights over a 10 gallon.
> 
> Do you have any thing between the lights and the water?


The tank comes with a clear plastic hood, that's what the binder clips are "floating" on :angel:

I'm running 2 13W 6500k CFL's, same on my 10gal with good results. I didn't do any modification on the reflectors at all, only removed the clamps so they would stand straight.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I put the 24 inch aqueon plant fixture on.
Two T5 bulbs.. Alooooooooooot of light... But now the corners are lit lol..


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

I settled on flourite because it's the only one I found locally. I will be washing this weekend if it doesn't rain so I can spread it out on a towel to dry. The one bag is more than enough, which is great because that stuff is so expensive!


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I have two of these...well, HAD two of them. The two of these sat side by side and looked great. One of them spring a leak Sunday night. It had been up and running for about 6 months. The bottom seam across the back of the tank seems to have split.

As much as I liked the look and size, I don't think I will get another. I am already going to be worried about the other one if I don't replace it. I am considering picking up a 10 or 15 gallon to replace it with and maybe replacing the other one as well.

Sorry to throw a damper on your thread, but I figured it is better to share my experience so you can keep an eye out for trouble with yours.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I fell in love with this type of tank so much though... I plan on upgrading to a rimless 12 gallon long in the future.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

> Sorry to throw a damper on your thread, but I figured it is better to share my experience so you can keep an eye out for trouble with yours.


Thanks for the heads up! Maybe if I have time I will run a bead of silicone along the bottom edge before I start filling it up.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

mannye said:


> I tried that and the stupid things were huge... I find it extremely annoying when I have to scroll side to side to view pics like that. I'll try shrinking them down before I save them next time...but I kinda suck at that...


The forum should autoshrink the images:


















































Is it setup yet?


----------

